# Win prizes and help raise money for rescues!



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

(Run by me, owner of RatPad Hammocks!) Okay everyone, I hope you're ready! I've been extremely excited to start a sort of draw, i've been calling it a competition but I think I was probably wording it wrong.

Now this is to raise money for Rhydowen Rodent Refuge and Camp Nibble, the normal 10% of orders is still going into the rescue pot which is going to Furry Friends this month.

*Prizes (I've allowed for people who dont own small animals too! Let me know which you would prefer to win)*

_For small animals
_
1st - Standard Hammock of your choosing, Rat Cosy of your choosing and a custom item

2nd - Standard Hammock of your choosing and a Corner Hammock of your choosing

3rd - Standard Hammock of your choosing

_For small dogs and cats_

1st - Donut cat/small dog bed and window ledge pillow (For dogs you can have a cushion instead if you want!) material choice up to you 

2nd - Donut cat/small dog bed

3rd - Window ledge pillow or cushion

*Price to enter draw*

Just £1.50 (Just 15p will be going to me to cover some of the cost of prizes and P&P)

_Make payments to [email protected] as a gift (stops fees) and put your name, address and email in a message. This is so I have a way to contact you, and an address to send your items if you win!_

Also let me know if you want to be entered with the chance to win the small animal prizes or the cat/small dog prizes. If you buy two tickets you can choose to have a chance to win either! Example: Clare Frare (Cat/Dog) , Clare Frare (SmallPet). These are not two different draws!

*Rules*

You can enter up too three times, this means your name will be entered three times increasing your chance of winning something!

You can donate more if you wish, however this will not increase your chances of winning.

Please state when paying how many you are paying for eg. Enter twice: £3.00

*How'll I'll draw the names*

Thank you to a friend who introduced me to this wonderful site called random.org, I will be using this one where I can enter your names and randomize them. The top three will be the winners! RANDOM.ORG - List Randomizer

 I'll take a screen shot for anyone wanting to see.

*I will draw the names two weeks from today!*

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

£6.75 raised so far :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just bumping this up, I'll enter tomorrow when Im not falling asleep .


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I would love to enter do I do it on your site. So I pretend to buy something or is there a plase to send a cheque.

Love your site they are prettier and cheeper then my hamocks im jealous


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Jarhead said:


> I would love to enter do I do it on your site. So I pretend to buy something or is there a plase to send a cheque.
> 
> Love your site they are prettier and cheeper then my hamocks im jealous


I usually accept payments via paypal (People are sending the money as a gift to stop fees), however if you want to send a cheque that's okay too 

I'll send you a PM - If you could just tell me your name, what you would rather win (Im guessing small animal?  ) and how many times you are entering and I'll put you down as pending.

Thank you for the compliments! 

Thank you thedogsmother :smilewinkgrin:

*£12.15 has been raised!*


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Well done to you for helping some furry friends. Will try do this later when get home rather than having a peek at work on phone lol


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Geee said:


> Well done to you for helping some furry friends. Will try do this later when get home rather than having a peek at work on phone lol


Hope iv done it right


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Geee said:


> Hope iv done it right


I really wish it sent out automatic emails! But im just not that techy  So I do it myself, just checking my emails now and I believe you have! Thank you :smilewinkgrin:

Sending a confirmation email now


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll enter once eBay peeps have paid fingers crossed tomorrow x


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you  £27.25 has been raised so far :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive finally got my butt in gear (I kept forgetting ) but Im not sure how to do the payment, can you pm me your paypal details and I can do a gift that way or is there a better/easier way to do it? Ok just ignore me, Ive actually read your original post properly now  and sent some as a gift to [email protected]


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha! Dont worry I do it all the time, I just sent you a PM but ignore it.  Thank you


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

£36.70 raised so far :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you cross posted to the dog and cat section? Might be worth it since some of the prizes are suitable for cats/dogs


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you cross posted to the dog and cat section? Might be worth it since some of the prizes are suitable for cats/dogs


I havent, is that allowed then? The other forum im on doesnt!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RetroLemons said:


> I havent, is that allowed then? The other forum im on doesnt!


Im sure Ive seen it being done before, Moment of Madness or one of the other mods would be able to tell you for sure though.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for the information, Ill pop her a PM 

£40.75 has been raised so far :001_tt1:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Winners have been announced! Emails sent out, sorry to anyone who didnt win  Maybe next time?

Raised a fabulous £47.50 though!:001_tt1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh bum I totally forgot!!!


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Daynna said:


> Oh bum I totally forgot!!!


Only just seen this, dont worry about it! I hope to run another at some point for another rescue


----------

